

Why are there so many rich white and Asian people buying our $300,000 product? - lukasLansky
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2014/04/23/college-administrators-why-are-there-so-many-rich-white-and-asian-people-buying-our-300000-product/

======
